# Help! Sizing Double Screw Bracelet...



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

... how on earth do you do it? I had this problem before with a mesh with links but I just received an VE Energia and I'm almost losing my mind here. The links have a screw on each size so if you try to unscrew one, the other will just rotate with it. If tried the screw on palm of left hand, unscrewing with right hand; getting the bloody thing held tight on vise and working with both hands. It doesn't work. What am I missing here?


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Ok, I'll answer my own question then... 

After trying (and failing) the methods above, I came up with this set up... double sided carpet tape on the desk and the bracelet stuck to it upside down (sorry for the crappy pictures, I've spend almost all afternoon trying to figure this out and it's already getting dark).










I've placed one of the screwdrivers tightly held on one end and I've wrapped the one I used to unscrew the other end on a piece of cloth for extra grip and torque. By this time I was so frustrated I just used Williams techinique: when subtleness fails, use brute force 










Index finger jamming the screwdriver in, thumb holding it down so it won't rotate.

Finally managed to get this little suckers out:










Probably a butchers job this but I thought it might help other people.

BTW, I don't know if it worked but I also heated the links first with hot water and then with a jet-torch. I didn't noticed any difference by doing that and after letting it cool down I still couldn't remove them until I came up with the set-up above.


----------



## Dusty (Feb 3, 2010)

What you need is one of these !


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Dusty said:


> What you need is one of these !


Or one of these


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

I was about to use one of these!


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

They aren't cheap but if you are likely to be doing a few of these then I heartily recommend the Bergeon 6745-100


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

feenix said:


> They aren't cheap but if you are likely to be doing a few of these then I heartily recommend the Bergeon 6745-100


I'm not expecting to, these aren't very common... I did check that tool out and also found these two for a lot less money...


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Kutusov said:


> feenix said:
> 
> 
> > They aren't cheap but if you are likely to be doing a few of these then I heartily recommend the Bergeon 6745-100
> ...


I'm shopping for one of these from O Frei & Son ... seems the most secure reliable way to undo double-headed links. Any shopping tips on features? Replaceable tips, different size tips,...?


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

David Spalding said:


> I'm shopping for one of these from O Frei & Son ... seems the most secure reliable way to undo double-headed links. Any shopping tips on features? Replaceable tips, different size tips,...?


Upps, I've sent you a PM reply mentioning these and I hadn't seen your post yet... I think you can get replacement tips for these too. Take a look on that site, I think I remember seeing them and they were pretty cheap.


----------

